# Federal Control Over all Farms and Food.



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

If this has already been brought up I couldn't find it..

http://www.naturalnews.com/045369_World_Bank_food_riots_emergency_preparedness.html#

On March 16, 2012, Obama declared federal control over all farms, food, livestock and seeds
The federal government already knows everything I'm telling you here. That's why on march 16, 2012, President Obama issued an executive order entitled, "NATIONAL DEFENSE RESOURCES PREPAREDNESS."

You can read the official White House press release admitting this right here.

This executive order states that the President alone has the authority to take over all resources in the nation (labor, food, industry, etc.) as long as it is done "to promote the national defense."

The proclamation gives the Secretary of Agriculture full authority to seize all "food resources, food resource facilities, livestock resources, veterinary resources, plant health resources, and the domestic distribution of farm equipment and commercial fertilizer."

The Secretary of Defense is given control over all "water resources," and the Secretary of Commerce is given control over "all other materials, services, and facilities, including construction materials."

The federal government sees what's coming, in other words, and has already laid claim to all YOUR food, farm land, livestock, fertilizer and farm equipment, among other food-related assets.

If, after reading this, you aren't double-checking your secret storable food stockpiles, you're crazy.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If you read through the list of executive orders its really scary to see what the government thinks it has the right to do in the face of an emergency. The gov has not taken control of farms and food production though. It sounded like you were saying that in your post. Executive orders only say the government can when a national emegency is declared not that it will or has. If the gov were to try said bs I dont think it would be able to.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

*Liberal interpretation of this order.*

If there were a legitimate need for the resources, such as when the Japanese attached Pearl Harbor, all Americans would gladly donate what they could, be it vegies, meat, fuel, etc., thus making this law nothing more than a guideline for each government department to follow in the cataloging and distribution of the donations. (Hey, it could happen...maybe... possibly... OK, forget that.)

*Conservative interpretation of this order.*

When civil disobedience, (caused in part by the government's inability to provide social services), grows to such extremes that it interrupts the production and delivery of resources (that the government needs to sustain "itself"), then this law will do little more than to legalize the confiscation of privately owned goods.

*Realists interpretation of this order.*

We're in deep sh*t ...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> If you read through the list of executive orders its really scary to see what the government thinks it has the right to do in the face of an emergency. The gov has not taken control of farms and food production though. It sounded like you were saying that in your post. Executive orders only say the government can when a national emegency is declared not that it will or has. If the gov were to try said bs I dont think it would be able to.


It is pretty cut and dry too me..

PART II - PRIORITIES AND ALLOCATIONS

Sec. 201. Priorities and Allocations Authorities. (a) The authority of the President conferred by section 101 of the Act, 50 U.S.C. App. 2071, to require acceptance and priority performance of contracts or orders (other than contracts of employment) to promote the national defense over performance of any other contracts or orders, and to *allocate materials, services, and facilities as deemed necessary or appropriate to promote the national defense, is delegated to the following agency heads:

(1) the Secretary of Agriculture with respect to food resources, food resource facilities, livestock resources, veterinary resources, plant health resources, and the domestic distribution of farm equipment and commercial fertilizer;
*
(2) the Secretary of Energy with respect to all forms of energy;

(3) the Secretary of Health and Human Services with respect to health resources;

(4) the Secretary of Transportation with respect to all forms of civil transportation;

(5) the Secretary of Defense with respect to water resources; and

(6) the Secretary of Commerce with respect to all other materials, services, and facilities, including construction materials.

*(b) The Secretary of each agency delegated authority under subsection (a) of this section (resource departments) shall plan for and issue regulations to prioritize and allocate resources and establish standards and procedures by which the authority shall be used to promote the national defense, under both emergency and non-emergency conditions. Each Secretary shall authorize the heads of other agencies, as appropriate, to place priority ratings on contracts and orders for materials, services, and facilities needed in support of programs approved under section 202 of this order.*


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like another reason for OPSEC.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

RevWC said:


> It is pretty cut and dry too me..
> 
> PART II - PRIORITIES AND ALLOCATIONS
> 
> ...


The gov is certainly claiming the authority to do so. I dont agree they have the authority. I hope they dont try so we the people dont have prove them wrong. The gov has not enacted the executive order (if im saying that right). They are claiming that in the face of an emergency or percieved need then they have the right to assume those powers. If that executive order scares you wait till you read the rest. I think some posted a list on here once. I couldnt find it.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Guerrilla gardening is one tack to take. Keep your regular garden, of course. But don't be shy about planting food elsewhere in the wild.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

This is nothing new in fact it cites the Defense Production Act of 1950 for a nation at war to allocate resources.
The NATIONAL DEFENSE RESOURCES PREPAREDNESS ACT is a continuation of that. 


-There is no constitutional provision that permits executive orders to have any force of law as they apply to citizens ...none! But only in
terms of how federal agencies and their employees conduct government business 


Problem is, Government and particularly the People have forgotten that there are limits on fed power and that only that which is authorized in the constitution and the 10th amendment limits federal power. The Fed cannot authorize by law, bills or executive orders But only by amending the constitution specifically the bill of rights


...the real problem here is government & citizen ignorance.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck with that. They may take mine but I assure you it'd end up being a net loss for them.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe this further explains why the USDA has recently ordered SMG's and other weapons.. They better bring more and bigger stuff than I have if they think they are taken my stuff that I have worked for, for my familys well being!!


----------



## NavaBoer (Dec 5, 2013)

The rest of that article was a good read as well thanks for posting. 

Id have to be dead before they could confiscate anything from me. I'd rather die defending my own than having my family and I starve. I'm sure most would do the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Maybe this further explains why the USDA has recently ordered SMG's and other weapons.. They better bring more and bigger stuff than I have if they think they are taken my stuff that I have worked for, for my familys well being!!


Perhaps that is the whole point of all this militarization of federal agencies. Perhaps the communists are going to kill all of us free minded Americans and replace us with compliant drones.

We are already inundated with immigrants whom have no concept of Common Law Rights, free enterprise, property rights or the Protestant faith (read non-hierarchical). All of those people vote--communist.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Voor, perhaps it'll be our job to help even the numbers out a little when that happens.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

smaj100 said:


> Voor, perhaps it'll be our job to help even the numbers out a little when that happens.


Hi I'm a Drone....I see you...Bye, Bye.... vract:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe I shouldn't post this because I cannot document this, but from what I have read in the last few years, and some of it seems to be out there more recently, is that we will be losing all of our freedom. Americans who wish to survive will agree to be slaves, servants to the real powers. They will grow food on state farms and other jobs to serve. The slaves will live in cities or other state property and will not own anything. They will live to serve. Those who don't or won't work will be removed (welfare types). Anyone who is disabled or no longer able to work will be removed. 

I imagine a futuristic movie with rebels, hiding in caves and destroyed areas, scavenging for what they can find. 

One of the pieces of Obamacare that has not been enacted is the chipping of all of us. That is coming as it is written in the bill. That means you will be able to be tracked, or maybe have your chip removed and live in hiding.

I also imagine a time like the Holocaust when groups will be rounded up and taken away to the camps and eliminated. Who will be first? Criminals, preppers, anarchists, older and disabled, helpless welfare types, loud mouth rebels who have declared they will have to kill me or ???? 

What novels or movies does that sound like?

I can name a few of you who are going to scoff at this.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm not concerned about any published executive orders. I'm not worried about the government taking my food. I'm concerned about what Obama will do after he declares martial law. His goal appears to be making sure that as many Americans die as possible.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm... How to make sure absolutely nothing they confiscate is useable... Ex lax, kitty litter, hot sauce, diesel.... I could switch the pills in their bottles so they think they're getting a pain killer & instead get a stimulant laxative. Put enough anti-diarrhea meds in something & you end up with an impaction. Itch powder on the feminine hygiene products. This could be fun! Come get it! .


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Hmmm... How to make sure absolutely nothing they confiscate is useable... Ex lax, kitty litter, hot sauce, diesel.... *I could switch the pills in their bottles so they think they're getting a pain killer & instead get a stimulant laxative. Put enough anti-diarrhea meds in something & you end up with an impaction. Itch powder on the feminine hygiene products.* This could be fun! Come get it! .


That is absolutely horrible, cruel and disgusting! I can't believe I didn't think of it first.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

With all of the NSA stuff they could identify where most of the food has been purchased and by who. They can break down my door, take my food in the name of feeding the Best National Interest. No recourse.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

weedygarden said:


> Maybe I shouldn't post this because I cannot document this, but from what I have read in the last few years, and some of it seems to be out there more recently, is that we will be losing all of our freedom. Americans who wish to survive will agree to be slaves, servants to the real powers. They will grow food on state farms and other jobs to serve. The slaves will live in cities or other state property and will not own anything. They will live to serve. Those who don't or won't work will be removed (welfare types). Anyone who is disabled or no longer able to work will be removed.
> 
> I imagine a futuristic movie with rebels, hiding in caves and destroyed areas, scavenging for what they can find.
> 
> ...


I really have no idea where this is going or what the future holds but I'm as pensive as the next person here and it's feeling a little Orwellian . I tend to believe the future of slavery is that without a fence and prosecution of though crimes and possible future crimes. We are at a point were everything is being recorded kept and can be used to analyze YOU

-All of your banking transactions, utility bills (real time with smart meters)

-We are right now on this forum all of us under federal surveillance or have been all web traffic along with the content of your net search is stored forever. 
There are ways to access your computer even through a proxy servers, firewalls to lifting data traceable to you and even the serial numbers off computer components & software and other ways most cannot imagine. http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/15/u...computers-not-connected-to-internet.html?_r=0

-When you ship or receive packages by fex-x , ups, those little computers the guys carry track where, when and who received and often what was in the package 
that data is kept for ever and freely accessible to home land security

-Has this shown up in your town yet? Parking meter people data log every licenses plate on the street and that data again is kept forever


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

BillS said:


> I'm not concerned about any published executive orders. I'm not worried about the government taking my food. I'm concerned about what Obama will do after he declares martial law. His goal appears to be making sure that as many Americans die as possible.


This is painfully obvious with the release of the five Islamist's from Guantanamo..


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

NavaBoer said:


> The rest of that article was a good read as well thanks for posting.
> 
> Id have to be dead before they could confiscate anything from me. I'd rather die defending my own than having my family and I starve. I'm sure most would do the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


You are right! The whole article is important to read!!


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Guys I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but this is nothing new.

:ranton:

The three letter word, T A X, has been taking land for years. Not willing to give up your land for the sake of the country? Fine no problem. Remember - you can NOT have politics without the two I's. The powers that be will re-zone your area and give you no option but to sell because of the enormous tax rate.
What about that family land that has been with the Smiths since the mid 1800's ??? What ever you do don't miss a tax payment because that Smith land that has been paid for for over 100 years is now Big Brother.

The U.S. Military will be non-US citizens in a matter of years. What interest do they have in protecting a country they do not belong to??

There is something people tend to not think about when WWII and Hitler and his 'plan' is talked about . . . it didn't happen overnight! Hitler came into a country that was very poor and turned the people into consumers. He was their hero, they believed in him. It took years for the 'elimination' process to start. It wasn't like; Tuesday - "How are you doing Mr. Silverstein? Wednesday - "Mr. Silverstein in the oven you go". Yes that sounds horrible but it never seems to be told that the people were assimilated into extermination. If you see hundreds of people walk into a building everyday but never see them come out wouldn't it throw up some red flags??? Well it clearly did not because they never fought back and kept forming those lines. ***We, Americans, are being assimilated too! We are slowly being changed, to think different, to talk different, to accept more govt in your life, to trade freedom for security. Little-by-little we are being taken over. The modern day slavery process has begun. Watch any big news channel and it will either be racist or terrorism. If a lie is told enough times it gets easier and easier to be believed as true.***

You are fooling yourself if you think you're not being watched in some way. I personally won't even trust those sites that are supposed to be "safe" from govt tracking. They could easily be something created by Big Brother themselves. The easy answer is YES, you are more than likely being tracked.

Chips in humans. Sure why not. Start out as an incentive based program to get people on board then slowly phase everyone in with ridiculous ultimatums. "Don't want a chip you anti-American, that's fine, just make sure you pay the $25,000 'Chip Free' tax". 
And oh yeah, paper or physical money is definitely going away. So hello to your re-charge card. Of course this is after the collapse of the Dollar and the forming of the new 'Americana'; a digital currency.

$15 min. wage? Simple math tells us we are screwed. X over 7.25 = Y over 15. X is the variable for the cost of anything now; cross multiply and solve for Y. Y is the cost of that same item after raising minimum wage to $15. Don't believe me? I remember min. wage was $3.25 (half of what it is now) and a candy bar cost $0.45 - and now a candy bar cost ...?? Go ahead and say it, we all know the answer, now a candy bar cost DOUBLE. Things will change at best

It's easy to blame the guys in Washington because they are the ones doing this BUT isn't it really our fault? I honestly believe in the deepest part of my heart that IF the people of this country would speak up they WILL listen. We, the people, still hold the power. Albeit not for much longer. We can change things literally over night if we choose to do so. It can happen!
*Spoiler Alert* But I don't think it will. As Americans we are lazy, entitled, dumbed down, and are afraid of our govt instead of them being afraid of us.

Long story short, yeah we are screwed. Do your homework on the Clintons (specifically Hillary) during the late 60s early 70s and see how scared you become. Hillary is no joke. She takes being a Progressive to an entirely new level. She has stated that while she is still a Progressive she has cooled off after all these years but what does that mean? Is it true or is it worse? If this country has another Clinton administration we will be facing a paradigm shift in our culture that will forever change the way of American Life as we knew it . . .

:rantoff:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ive been thinking about getting serious about some training Ive been wanting to do. I need to loose about 40 more pounds to be in the shape for the training. Sounds like its time.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My son called me the other night as he just heard on the news or read about this " tracking". He said MOM please don't go on your "prepper" website as you will be tracked and they will come after you first.... First off it scares me to think how scared he was of our so called government.I said son, I know that, but they track everything you say and do now days,pay a bill,order something online use your computer,anything and you can be tracked...So track me if that's all you have to dur nation has gone to hell and I AM very afraid that it's too late to do anything BUT prep because when TSHTF it's will be every man for himself(or family) unless like Hitler we have been brainwashed enough to turn anyone we know in for having "something" they consider important(guns,ammo,food)so yes beware and keep that "stash" quite and let's just hope and pray we are wrong!!!!! Do I think this will happen..it already is....prep and get as much as you can in a BOL and just hope "THEY" have bigger fish to try to catch.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

The first and most crucial step in their plan has already been accomplished. Make as many sheeple as possible dependent on the government for everything (housing, food, communications), the next step will be to take the guns. They can slowly keep trying to weasel them away, which imho will be the only way to take them. A gun grab or total ban/confiscation won't work.

They already control most of the media, and with the flick of a switch can shutdown the internet. 

I'm afraid it's only a matter of time now before they try for martial law, and then god help us all.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

smaj100 said:


> Maybe this further explains why the USDA has recently ordered SMG's and other weapons.. They better bring more and bigger stuff than I have if they think they are taken my stuff that I have worked for, for my familys well being!!


First the militarization of police and now militarization of key public agencies.



gabbyj310 said:


> My son called me the other night as he just heard on the news or read about this " tracking". He said MOM please don't go on your "prepper" website as you will be tracked and they will come after you first.... First off it scares me to think how scared he was of our so called government.I said son, I know that, but they track everything you say and do now days,pay a bill,order something online use your computer,anything and you can be tracked...So track me if that's all you have to dur nation has gone to hell and I AM very afraid that it's too late to do anything BUT prep because when TSHTF it's will be every man for himself(or family) unless like Hitler we have been brainwashed enough to turn anyone we know in for having "something" they consider important(guns,ammo,food)so yes beware and keep that "stash" quite and let's just hope and pray we are wrong!!!!! Do I think this will happen..it already is....prep and get as much as you can in a BOL and just hope "THEY" have bigger fish to try to catch.


Called you? Might as well just post it on the forum because this is the digital age the same applicable to your phones.

http://www.cnet.com/news/nsa-spying-flap-extends-to-contents-of-u-s-phone-calls/

Beyond that, I disagree with not posting I disagree with allot of things!

Dammit, this is our country, we didn't ask for this we didn't vote for it to authorize it and frankly it violate the very nature of our constitutional rights. 
We have done nothing wrong I really have nothing to hide BUT the NSA and homeland security sure seem to keep lots of secrets from us.

People forget this is our country not governments, government exist in our good graces not the other way
around never let these people try to bully you into thinking otherwise!


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

doubleTHICK said:


> It's easy to blame the guys in Washington because they are the ones doing this BUT isn't it really our fault? I honestly believe in the deepest part of my heart that IF the people of this country would speak up they WILL listen. We, the people, still hold the power. Albeit not for much longer. We can change things literally over night if we choose to do so. It can happen!
> *Spoiler Alert* But I don't think it will. As Americans we are lazy, entitled, dumbed down, and are afraid of our govt instead of them being afraid of us.


Very good post, all of it!

There are dozens if not hundreds of forums like this one dedicated to prepping. That is, dedicated to Americans learning to be self-reliant and self-sufficient. Maybe they're prepping for a specific event, or maybe they're just learning to live better and want to have a cushion should something unexpected happen to them. But none of these people are lazy.

Speaking only for myself, I've participated in email, letter-writing, phone call, petition, and rally campaigns for years. The last time I remember anything good coming of it was almost 10 years ago when amnesty was proposed for illegal aliens. Americans shut down Congress' Exchange email servers, overwhelmed the switchboard, and used up all the paper in the fax machines with one united message: _NO!_ Now what do we have? Boehner and others in Congress pushing like crazy for amnesty.

Hundreds of thousands of New Yorkers have tried to get our state legislature to repeal the SAFE Act. Our words fall on deaf ears; they care about their agenda, not about serving us. So, an estimated 90% of New York gun owners are not complying with the Act.

The takeaway I'm seeing is this: our so-called representatives are either compromised and must do as they're directed or they are in office for personal gain or to push an agenda antithetical to American values and beliefs. No matter how you slice it, the idea that they effectively represent us and will listen to us is false.

Now we see open, blatant law-breaking on a huge scale by the Federal government with Fast & Furious, the IRS, EPA, ATF, FBI, and NSA. We know agencies that seemingly shouldn't need more than a computer and a telephone are arming up.

Combine all this and you're not left with a rosy picture; it makes a good deal of sense to see to your own as best you can.

(Side note: Your words about taxes, particularly property taxes, are spot-on and worthy of a more serious response. Allodial titles are all but gone in this country; it's impossible to get one in most parts of the country. North Dakota came within a hair's breadth of re-establishing them but sadly the bill didn't pass.

We are serfs. We may pay for our homes, keep them updated and looking good, but miss a few tax payments and you can lose "your" land. Long story short: you don't own land. You rent it from the government. _Land of the free_ my hairy arse.)


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Obama can issue as many orders as he wants to. The truth is the Feds can't even take care of Federal lands and property already under their control. I got a real laugh yesterday when my wife noticed Marijuana growing in the flower beds of the local post office. GB


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> Voor, perhaps it'll be our job to help even the numbers out a little when that happens.


I met the nephews of the last resistance fighter to defy the Tito Communists in Yugoslavia. That was 1951 when he was captured and executed. With 250 million Americans in a nation of 450 million people, we will be evening out numbers and if by divine provenance we will have a datapocolypse, food famines and a hit to the power grid. Welcome "Survivors U.S.A."



helicopter5472 said:


> Hi I'm a Drone....I see you...Bye, Bye.... vract:


What the hell does that mean? Drone or "hovering?"


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> The first and most crucial step in their plan has already been accomplished. Make as many sheeple as possible dependent on the government for everything (housing, food, communications), the next step will be to take the guns. They can slowly keep trying to weasel them away, which imho will be the only way to take them. A gun grab or total ban/confiscation won't work.
> 
> They already control most of the media, and with the flick of a switch can shutdown the internet.
> 
> I'm afraid it's only a matter of time now before they try for martial law, and then god help us all.


Beyond just hitting the little 'like' thingy for this post I felt the need to bring up a question. I struggle with this question in regards to perception/reality.

They say, to an individual their perception is 100% reality. I can say that applies to me as well, your post is 100% reality to me. But does it go beyond my perception?
More to the point; is it not as clear as the proverbial "writing on the wall"? I am a prepper, involved with what is happening to the country, and feel no fear in questioning our government - but what about the sheeple - don't they also see the writing on the wall?
It is extremely difficult for me to understand that the average American does not see what is happening. Even the most un-awake sheep in this big flock of ours should be able to see the writing on the wall ................... RIGHT???


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

bkt said:


> Very good post, all of it!
> 
> There are dozens if not hundreds of forums like this one dedicated to prepping. That is, dedicated to Americans learning to be self-reliant and self-sufficient. Maybe they're prepping for a specific event, or maybe they're just learning to live better and want to have a cushion should something unexpected happen to them. *But none of these people are lazy*.
> 
> ...


Most people are not sure how to take the 'lazy' comment when I say it about us Americans. Of course I am generalizing and not saying all are lazy. Also those of us with open eyes do not fall into my comments
I imagine you understand that I am probably leaving out us preppers and the like but I still use the word lazy; and mean it.

How did we get where we are at right now? Because of: laziness, complacency, ego, ignorance, entitlement, and fear. The average American, today, will camp overnight in front of an Apple store for a new phone. This very same person will not take 20 minutes out of their day to vote because "it's too much of a hassle".

Please understand that I am not trying to start sh!t here and it appears that we more than likely agree on most of this stuff, but things are changing. America and its people are changing. They want the world and expect to not have to work to get it. They deserve "(whatever)" just because - no reason whatsoever other than they deserve it.

Must stop now. Rant coming on. About to beat a dead horse from my soapbox.
I try not to be so cynical but it's hard when it seems to be so apparent. America is changing . . . and I don't like it. (but we're still cool)


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Double,

You bring up some great points. I think that most of those accepting and abusing all the govt benefits are lazy. Part of this is the govt has made it more beneficial to be a taker than get yourself out of the mess that got you on it in the first place. They also make it extremely hard to get off of those benefits.

I don't think the sheeple want to "see" whats going on as long as they are getting the status qou whether or not they are getting benefits. More and more people are waking up and starting to question what the govt is really doing and the shenanigans they are pulling. The average American get's their opinion from the snippets on the news or from social media.

They want the world and expect to not have to work to get it. They deserve "(whatever)" just because - no reason whatsoever other than they deserve it.
I agree 100% and it continues all the way down to our kids playing sports and everyone must get a feel good participation trophy instead of some being told they aren't that good, go home and practice harder or pick something else in life that you are good at. I was never that good at sports as a kid, Tball, basketball and I found other avenues to explore and grow as a person. I've succeeded in life (IMO) spent 20yrs in the military as a helicopter instructor pilot. I've never blamed someone telling me I wasn't good enough as a kid, I learned grew and moved on.

Carry on and don't worry about the ranting. I think that's what most of us do here rant and bring up topics for debate.

:soapbox1:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I like it when you rant, really, I do. I wish there was nothing to rant about, but there is. And this site has been my sanity for the past few years. I see the world so differently than the people around me do. Without all the rants and soapbox speeches here I would feel so terribly alone... eep:


----------

